# Is an Open wastegate dump legal and would it pass emissions??



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

just got done my Vr6 downpipe and im debating the idea of an open dump wastegate.
i live in Ontario Canada where we have to get an E-test every 2 years.
and i have another year till i need one, so either way i could run it open for this summer and worry about recirculating it if i had to over the winter while the car is stored.
but does anyone know if it is it technically legal??


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Is an Open wastegate dump legal and would it pass emissions?? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

not sure about legality but it should not affect anything as far as emissions. your tuning will really be the deciding factor for passing emissions.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Is an Open wastegate dump legal and would it pass emissions?? (sgolf2000)*

it technically is illlegal because your are dumping exhaust to the atmosphere whithout it going through a cat.
however it will not make a difference on the emission


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

its really load and its illegal to dump exhaust gasses but if the smog ref will let it slide your golden..


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (1098lover)*

Not legal, but the sound is pretty amazing.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Open dump on a wastegate will frighten small children and old people....


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Is an Open wastegate dump legal and would it pass emissions?? (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_it technically is illlegal because your are dumping exhaust to the atmosphere whithout it going through a cat.
however it will not make a difference on the emission


Basically... you must be concerned with dumping uncated exhaust, and the db rating of open dump if there are restrictions like this were you live.... than yes it is illegal.
It only could effect emissions if your test is involving WOT with boost


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Is an Open wastegate dump legal and would it pass emissions?? (GTijoejoe)*

It is Illegal in Ontario the fine is $350 if MTO pulls you over


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

And you will fail emissions. Remember once they stick that test pipe in your exhaust pipe, it will detect any exhaust gases in that area..Also if the tech was to hear your dump, he could choose not to do the test as he may consider it a exhaust leak..


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

but there will be no exhaust gases coming out of it while on the e-test rollers. so there wont be anything else for the sniffer to detect other than the clean cated exhaust from the 3" system
they will not be running my car WOT for an e-test








obviously its not legal, but as far as the emissions test is concerned, i believe it should pass no problem as long as the tech doesnt notice that its not actualy routed back in.
AND, the way i have it set up, youd literaly have to have the car up on a hoist to see under it enough to notice its not routed back into the 3" system.
.
either way, im going to give it a go.
i can always route it back in later


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

they run mkiv's on the roller there? in maryland they just plug them in and if readiness passes and no check engine light you pass. or you get a waiver for being too low and they don't test a thing.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_they run mkiv's on the roller there? in maryland they just plug them in and if readiness passes and no check engine light you pass. or you get a waiver for being too low and they don't test a thing.

They test almost anything with the pulse..


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (RedDevil)*

yeah they check readiness AND emissions with a sniffer in the pipe.


----------



## Tree_1 (Dec 22, 2005)

In my experience there's almost always someone willing to pass for a little extra dough, just food for thought. In california you don't have much choice if your engine is modded at all.


----------

